# 33 Gallon FOWLR



## Kessa (May 1, 2014)

Hello Folks, hoping you guys can help me out.

I am going to be starting up a 33 gallon Fowlr.

Here is the prodcut list I will be getting.

live sand (3-4 inch base)
50lbs live rock
protein skimmer
2 power heads for water movement.

The help I need is lighting, as I would like to add an anemone down the road once the tank has been established.

What lights should I get??

Also other then a pair of clown fish, I need some stocking help/tips, espically for the CUC, what type and numbers to get.

Any help would be appricated.

Kessa


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi!
Sounds like a good plan to me, if you plan to add any coral ( anemone isnt a coral but has similar requirements as far as lighting/flow/ and placement) T5 lighting fixture is a good bet. And depending on the quality of rock you may not need quite that much. For the anenome to look its best some actinic lighting will be prefferred with daylight bulbs as far a stock goes im not the best advisor lol, CUC i would some hermits or cleaner shrimp to catch and eat leftover food and ceriths or astrea snails for cleaning rocks and glass and nassarius snails for stirring the sand bed. Reef cleaners have some nice cuc packages and can custom make you a package as well.


----------



## Kessa (May 1, 2014)

Thanks for the help. Trying to figure out the right lighting...maybe talk to my LFS and get some ideas from them as well.

As for stocking the CUC I came accross this..could I add some shrimp to this list, are the numbers more or less correct?

12 - Blue Legged Hermits
3 - Red Scarlet Hermit
5 - Astrea Snails
5 - Margarita Snails
5 - Cerith Snails


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

How did you come across those numbers?
And what are you trying to figure out as far as lighting goes?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

If you end up going with an anemone in the future you may want to go with T-5 HO lighting as killa mentioned or a good LED,and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

Welcome to the site....glad to see another "new build' here...I'll watch form the shadows because I'm new to the salt myself.. and have just completed my first month of "life" in my 60g...what I have learned, and seems to be working is slow and steady.. be patient... I was able to bring that to the table from my freswater experience....


----------



## Kessa (May 1, 2014)

Killavixen

Those numbers I came across are a from a site Reef Supplies.ca as I am in Canada. That was for a 20 gallon tank. The 30 Gallon numbers seemed a bit much, but I could be wrong.

As for the lighting, I want to make sure I have enough lighting to add corals once the tank is established. Rather pay a little more now, then have to do it twice and pay twice.

Any other ideas on stock besides a pair of clowns?

Thanks


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

Those numbers are pretty low Imo and as far as stock goes I will post you a link when I get home
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

OK well maybe i was wrong lol
5 - Blue Legged Hermits
3 - Red Scarlet Hermit
10 - Astrea Snails
5 - Margarita Snails
10 - Cerith Snails
5-10 dwarf ceriths
i would add only 2-3 shrimp and 3-4 nassarius snails or a sandsifting starfish. Ceriths and nerite snails are better than astrea. They tent to fall off the rock or glass and become crab food. And possibly a turbo snail. This is my personal opinion i would probably would stock alot more snails just because they tend to get eaten constantly by hermits.
oh AND here's the stocking guide
lgreen's Ultimate Guide To Nano Fish - Beginners Discussion - Nano-Reef.com Forums


----------



## Kessa (May 1, 2014)

Thanks for the Info...

I think I have my CUC numbers and what species..I think I will go with the T5 lighting. Though now to figure out which bulbs to get.

and Last but not least, need to figure out what fish to get with the pair of clowns.

Thanks
Kessa


----------

